# Steuertrafo ein- und zweiphasig zugleich



## SPS-Fuzzi (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo !

Gibt es irgendwo ein Netzteil oder einen Steuertrafo, der aus einem Weitspannungseingang 230 - 400V wieder 230V macht? 

Hintergrund: die Versorgungsspannung meines Schaltschrankes kann entweder mit L1 und N (230V) oder mit L1 und L2 (400V) erfolgen. Bis jetzt bedeutet das zwei verschiedene Schaltschrankausführungen. 

Vielen Dank und Gruß

SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## jabba (11 Februar 2010)

z.B. von Siemens

Serie 4AM
Eurospannungsausführung 400/230 +-15% auf 2*115V (=230V)

Beispiel 0,8Kva 4am5542-8jd40-0fa0


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo jabba, 

bei dem Siemens Trafo muss ich aber entweder 230V oder 400V anschliessen, das sind unterschiedliche Klemmen. 

Was ich suche ist ein Netzteil mit Weitspannungseingang, wir haben welche von Murr im Einsatz, die werden mit 110-240V AC an ein und derselben Klemme gespeist und geben 24V aus. 

Und ich suche ein Netzteil, das aus 230-400V AC wieder 230V macht, und das bei 1000W. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## RGerlach (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo SPS-Fuzzi,


einen Trafo mit Weitbereichseingang wird es nicht geben.

Dein Beispiel ist ein Netzteil, in dem die AC- Spannung gleichgerichtet wird. Ein Trafo unterliegt nun mal physikalischen Gesetzen. Wenn ein umklemmen der Einspeisung des Steuertrafos nicht möglich / gewünscht ist, dann wird nur ein Gerät mit der Wirkungsweise einer USV funktionieren.

Mein Vorschlag ist: nutze einen Trafo (wie von Jabba vorgeschlagen) und lasse die Trafoeinspeisung umklemmen / umstecken. Auf diese Weise arbeiten auch die FU- Hersteller für die integrierten Lüfter. Die korrekte Spannung kann ja mit Spannungsrelais überwacht werden. Auslieferungsstand sollte natürlich der sichere Fall (400V- Versorgung) sein.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## jabba (11 Februar 2010)

Ich würde das trotzdem so machen wie von RGerlch vorgeschlagen.

Ein Wechselrichter ist viel teuerer und anfälliger als ein Trafo.

Ich habe jahrelang anlagen für 110-690V gebaut, die wurden dann mit Einstellung 690 geliefert und ein Schild mit Anleitung zur Anpassung an der Einspeiseklemme.


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

was passiert denn in der Steuerung mit den 230V?
Lässt sich da was machen?


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2010)

Warum denkst du mal nicht darüber nach die Steuerung in 24VDC
auszuführen. Dann könntest du mit einen Netzteil deine Probleme lösen.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (12 Februar 2010)

Die Steuerung ist schon in 24V ausgeführt, aber die 24V macht ein Trafo der auf einer fertigen Platine sitzt. 

Ich werde mal versuchen mit einem Spannungsüberwachungsrelais zurechtzukommen. Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hilfe. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Pepper Ann (15 Februar 2010)

warum machst du es dir nicht einfacher und legst in den anschlusskasten 3 klemmen. 0, 230 und 400. 0 auf L1, 230 auf die mittelanzapfung deines steuertrafos und 400 auf L2...

so viel selbstverantwortung sollte man doch dem aufstellenden personal entgegen bringen, dass jemand weiß wie man so was anschließt.

alternativ wäre noch die möglichkeit die stromversorgung über einen kleinen hartingstecker z.b. HAN6E oder so zu machen und je nach bedarf eine 230V oder 400V anschlussleitung fertig mit schuko oder CEE stecker mitzuliefern.

lg, anna


----------

